# need info on good indoor carpet slicks



## slufoot78 (Jul 24, 2006)

Hello, I am going to run a new divison at our local track. It is for 2 wheel drive buggies and rule says any rear rubber slick tire. It is a carpet track. What tires are avaliable for a rc10b3 2.2 or 2.15 wheel. What compound should I look for? Anyone race a similar division that could give me some heads up on what tires will work the best. Thanks for any information and have a great day.. Also I am looking to buy a couple of sets....Thanks..


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

whell I since I have so many old pairs of taper pins laying around have sanded a few down and made them slicks for when its realy muddy so I dont know how they would work on carpet. I know that panther makes a few slick tires. Dont know if for buggy or not. but i would thnk you would want one of the softest compounds you could get your hands on. what i would do if you are trying to save money is see if you lhs hads a box of 50% off or whatever and find yourself a set of m3 rear buggy tires and just go to work on em with your dremel. so not only will they be slick and soft but they will have a little bit of texture to them to help you generate traction. 

HOPE THIS HELPS
Sean Scott


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

I would check the major manufactures of tires for our buggies and they may have slicks already made. I thought a little bit ago that I seen what you are looking for made by someone but I am unsure who it was. 

I have seen an increase in the type of racing you rae talking about and would not doubt that the manufactures have picked up on that and started making some.

Look around - also check e-bay if your local hobby store can not help or online sources.

mc


----------



## latemodel100 (Feb 19, 2003)

TM makes a good tire, check out their website and let me know what ones you want...... I can get them for you at a lower price than their website, I am a dealer for them........ Tony is a good guy and has a great company.....

Oh Rubber slicks are a different story I can do some looking around and let you know the findings........


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Is it me or does it seem odd to run slick offroad tires on a carpet track? I wonder why the class isn't using foam tires.


----------



## latemodel100 (Feb 19, 2003)

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Is it me or does it seem odd to run slick offroad tires on a carpet track? I wonder why the class isn't using foam tires.


I was wondering the same thing but if the guy wants rubber slicks then it is rubber slicks I am looking for?????????????????


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

IndyRc has a good point about the foams but if you really are going to run rubber tires on carpet I have a few hints:

a) Use the Trinity Blue Bomb 1 foam liners - they are the stiffest you can get.
b) If you are going to make up several pair as you stated before, wash them with Simple Green and keep them in plastic bags until just before you use them. When preped with Simple Green, Proline M3 rubber and Losi Red rubber get so sticky the tires stick together and to other things.
c) If you have to use a pair more than once, clean them with solvent before each heat - I use lighter fluid on a rag.

Besides the Losi red Taper Pins, you might see if Pro-Line Striker II tires are legal, even though they are truck tires.


----------



## slufoot78 (Jul 24, 2006)

I know this slick tires instead of foam sounds weird but we have our reasons. The guys and I that are doing this divison also run indoor carpet with tc3's with CS27 slicks tire rule, no tire goo. Great division, this year we will have 15 or so cars. These are mainly dirt track guys going indoor. Guess we like the sprint car-in around the corners. The hard slicks last forever compared to foam tires. This is a low budget class so this helps keeps money spending down on tires because they last so long. Some guys running 2nd full season on same tires. Seems to also even things up with the guys that can spend big bucks on motors and batteries, It doesnt do you any good to have a lot of power if you can not get it to the ground. We have a bunch of dirt oval guys that have 2 wheel drive buggies that have no were to race during the winter and dont have funds for TC3's so this is a division they can run, but guy that runs the track dont want any tires that will tear up his carpet so we elected to go with slicks. I practiced at the track last week with my B3 using Traxxas 3470 slicks, Not balistily fast like Tc3s with foam but it will test your driving ability. Kinda keeps you on the edge all the time. Thanks for any help or suggestions you have. We are in it for the fun and we have a blast every week. Thanks again and everyone have a great weekend.


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

i know you can put rubber TC tires up front as i have done it.losi has some wheel adpters for the 4 wheel buggy that might work for the rear.


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

Cobra makes adapters also for the Losi Buggies and Trucks. I used them to convert a buggy to foamies. Should work for caps too.


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

ok iust get some proline road hawgs..


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

If you can find road hawgs for a buggy they would be good. We require either road hawgs or strikers in our stock truck class for carpet oval at my local track. They have a tread on them though, they are not really slicks.


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

yea i run em on my "ovalvader" a souped up evader, i speed gunned it at 60mph once!


----------

